

Take a minute, Talk to your ISP - phusuke
http://complyner.herokuapp.com

======
phusuke
After recent articles such as
[http://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.php/2014/02/many-
broadband-...](http://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.php/2014/02/many-broadband-
isp-consumers-suffer-silence-rather-complain.html)? brought to the fore the
issue of people not communicating their woes about their ISPs, and in light of
recent developments in the net neutrality battle, I thought I would email my
ISP about it. Turns out its hard to find appropriate email addresses for
feedback for most ISPs. Hence I made this simple web app to do that for every
ISP I could find support emails for. Although this is very simple thing, I
thought I may give people a nudge by making it easy to compose an email about
things they may be concerned about.

